# ESSO became PETRO



## jannerboy88 (Jan 21, 2010)

When the ships dropped the esso prefix to petro did they still have british ratings, i was working in falmouth docks when esso tyne changed her name but can't remember if all the crew were still british


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

If I recall correctly, all the Esso prefixed fleet names were changed to Petro in 1994 but remained under British registry with the same crews. Esso Marine (UK) based in Fawley, the company operating the Esso/Petro prefixed fleet was renamed as Petroleum Shipping Ltd at the same time. PSL was reorganised in 1996/7 as Standard Marine Services Ltd based in Southampton which took on responsibility for operating the remaining Esso International fleet and for providing Marine Services to Exxon's global shipping operations, except those in the USA.


----------

